# headlight,turnlight bulb ?



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys i know this is already potsted but im looking to up grade my stock headlight bulbs and looking for some white led front turn signal bulbs. i want the brightest bulb as possible, thanks.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

travy082 said:


> hey guys i know this is already posted but I'm looking to up grade my stock headlight bulbs and looking for some white led front turn signal bulbs. i want the brightest bulb as possible, thanks.


A few notes oh LED's

1. They will become dimmer as they "burn in"
2. Because of said reason above, Avoid cheap ones like the plague
3.Truth be told,"most"** are not that much brighter than regaler bulbs for one reason They can't reflect the light in the housing and push it out,most of them simply have forward facing led's i.e. no reflect.
4. it will flash faster so you might need to make/bu a load restior

The bulb size is 1157(rears are 1156)
If you do still want some Get a bulb that looks like this this will reflect some of the light within the housing.(25-30$ per set of two)


----------

